# EN World Gamer (Subscription question)



## Belen (Jun 24, 2005)

So what happened to this one?  I had purchased 4 issues, but just saw a news item on the mainpage that says it was canceled.  Why were subscribers not notified!?


----------



## Henry (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll move this to the EN Publishing thread, so that one of the owners can see it and respond with regards to your paid subscription.

In fact, it was announced about a month or two ago in the EN Publishing forum, and I believe they have some plans for the last issue that was in layout before the cancellation, but It's better if someone in the know fills you in.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 24, 2005)

My understanding is you should have received a message from Mongoose much like the following:



			
				Mongoose said:
			
		

> "Hello,
> 
> It is with deep regret that I have to inform you that we will not be releasing any more copies of this magazine. We have been unable to sustain this magazine at its current level of profitibility. We are sorry about this and woudl like to apologise for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> ...




Mind you, I was never directly involved in the publication of the Gamer, since issue 3 of the E.N. World Player's Journal, so I don't know for sure. I would, nonetheless, contact Mongoose who handled publication and subscriptions.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, the subscriptions aren't actually anything to do with EN Publishing - it was all handled by Mongoose.  Heck, we don't even know how many people subscribed, let alone who they are!

We did announce the cancellation in the news at the time, but that's all we were able to do.

Basically, we prepared the mag, but Mongoose sold it.  This latest issue was one we prepared months ago, but Mongoose cancelled the mag after the 2nd issue, and we were left with a complete magazine and nothing we could do with it.  In the end, we decided to sell it as a PDF because so many people were asking us to.

As far as I know (and we're not really in the loop on this), Mongoose were refunding subscribers or offering them alternative product in place of the subscription.  Unfortunately, you'd have to contact them to find out what the deal is!

Mongoose's contact page is here: http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/contact.php

I'm sure you must have just slipped through the cracks somehow.  Mongoose are generally good guys, and I'm certain they'll fix this for you.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 24, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> My understanding is you should have received a message from Mongoose much like the following:




Is that an actual copy of the email? Did it really have all those typos?


----------



## Henry (Jun 24, 2005)

One of them isn't a spelling mistake, he's just British.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 24, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Is that an actual copy of the email? Did it really have all those typos?




No clue, just quoted what someone else posted to the other thread.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 26, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Is that an actual copy of the email? Did it really have all those typos?




It did include all those typos and I wasn't happy to see them - I mean, how important are the customers considered, if one doesn't give an official email a second read through? :\


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 26, 2005)

It is my pleasure to announce that, despite its print cancellation, the undefeatable Issue 3 of the EN World Gamer is now available in pdf format at RPGNow.com.


----------



## BSF (Jun 27, 2005)

I noticed that the other evening.  Hey, if PDF sales of that are good, is there any chance we will see another issue?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 27, 2005)

The release of this one was kinda in the spirit of "dang it, we don't know if the economics will be profitable, but we're tired of letting it go to waste."  So we haven't really discussed what to do about it.

However, I was thinking today of how to do a web magazine. To be honest, I spent a little too much time editing some of the submissions instead of sending them back for improvement, often because we were on a time table and it was faster to make revisions on our end. If we're just doing the magazine as a digital release without a subscription, we could make a new EN World Gamer sort of a home for misfit d20 products - things that aren't long enough to get their own book.

A lot of publishers put out mini-pdfs, and we've tried that a few times with different product lines, but I kinda like the idea of giving an open call for article submissions, and once we have 60 pages worth, we sell an issue. With luck, people would be interested in submitting, and we could get it at least quarterly.  I'd still gladly keep doing my own articles (The Adventurer's Guides, with Peter Ball), and we might get a few other regular articles, but mostly it'd just be whatever people submitted that was up to the magazine's standards.


----------



## Macbeth (Jun 27, 2005)

That sounds like a cool idea. If you do go ahead with it, take my Bloodball article that was up for EN Gamer as a submission for the e-zine.


----------

